# Dog's not eating, vomits and has blood in stool



## ankit77 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have an eleven year old Spitz and he is not eating anything since more than a week. He is vomiting every day and sometimes there is blood in his stool. Considering all this he is still quite active (though much less than he regularly is). I have taken him to a vet but he is clue-less. At first he treated him for infection but that didn't work and now we are waiting for his kidney and liver test results. Am very scared for him and don't know what to do. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Cleasanta (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't give you any advice, but I can cross finger for your sweet dog and hope you find the cause to this *hug*


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sorry you and your dog are going through this, but I'd find another vet (if the current one is truly clueless.)

It's simply not going to be possible for a bunch on non-vets who have never seen your dog to offer a diagnosis over the Internet.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Have you tried a fast then starting him on a bland diet? His system is really irritated right now and needs a break. Fast but offer water for 24 hours. If vomiting continues he is dehydrated which is *deadly* and he needs fluids administered by the vet. If the vomiting stops then cook up a bland diet of overcooked rice and chicken breast or very lean hamburger and feed a spoonful every hour. If there isn't any vomiting then move to two spoonfuls every other hour and so on.

I weigh out half dry white rice and and half boneless chicken breast, cover with a couple inches of water. Bring to a boil and cook for 10 minutes, stirring to keep rice from sticking. Turn off the heat and let sit on the hot burner for 20 minutes until water is absorbed, rice is mushy. It is fine if you put in too much water and it isn't all absorbed, don't drain the food. Take the meat out and chop or chop in the food processor or even use a stick blender to make a smooth food.

This food is fine for Sassy who has kidney disease, fine for liver disease, fine for pancreatitis.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Good thing you have bloodwork pending. That will probably give you some answers. But I do agree with the others, your vet being clueless over this is not a good sign...


----------



## ankit77 (Apr 23, 2010)

Terrible news. He has very advanced renal failure. My vet has said there is not much he can do. I'll be looking for a second opinion. I can't deal with this, I've had Dollar since I was 12, he's my best friend and I know how bad kidney disease can be. I've been in tears since I learned of this. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep, find another vet. This one is clueless and can't do much.

Advanced renal failure is serious- take him in ASAP and ask them to contact the other clinic for bloodwork. Your dog needs to be hospitalized today.

Good luck!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, get to another vet. You can try, many dogs do come out of horrible crisises.

Sassy was diagnosed with mild renal disease 3 years ago and it has progressed but she is feeling at least as good as the day she was diagnosed. This page on dogaware has helped me a lot.
http://www.dogaware.com/health/kidney.html
The yahoo group K9KidneyDiet is very helpful but quite a chore to join.

I know how difficult this is to some extent. Sassy wasn't in crisis and it knocked me for a loop big time. The vet told me she didn't have much time and would feel very ill all the time and I had to feed her this nasty kibble and that was about all that could be done. Three years ago. Now it looks more like her orthopedic problems will take her down faster than the kidney thing.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am so sorry. I hope you can find something to do to make him feel better until his time is ready.


----------

